#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  版主申請.卸任辦法

## J.C.

我們歡迎具有管理經驗, 熱心幫助指導會員, 樂於分享, 過去表現良好, 喜愛動物, 於本站活躍度高的會員加入我們的管理團隊

申請版面不限於沒有版主的版
欲申請者請填寫以下表格 以發表新主題的方式 於本版面申請




> 申請版面名稱:
> 想擔任版主的理由:
> 具體簡述過去經驗或表現:


適任與否將根據申請描述與論壇上各方面表現決定
上任後將公告通知

=============

如欲申請辭退版主職務者
可以選擇於本版/版主交流版發文 或私信 
告知辭退原因
受理後將公告通知

----------

